# Beauitful Pairing



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

An original Padilla Miami and some great coffee from Mr. JERRY! Look at that crema head!!


----------



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice pairing...


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

One of my favorites! Too bad i only have a handful of original's left.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Now your moving up Mario better--Much Better!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I just LOVE that kind of java. And the sticks pretty nice too....


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

heck yah bro !!! good times right there


----------



## Tony-cl (Jun 26, 2007)

Sweet! Is that Killer Beans? If so, what kind?


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice... coffee and a good cigar are my favorite pair.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

looks good Mario!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Maduro PiPs said:


> An original Padilla Miami and some great coffee from Mr. JERRY! Look at that crema head!!


Geezus man, that's some mighty fine prono! Yer on a roll brotha! 

CD


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Tony said:


> Sweet! Is that Killer Beans? If so, what kind?


Killer Beans it is!! Some of my favorite coffee and Mr. Jerry is the best to deal with. That particular cup is the Caribbean Cut-Throat!! JUST AWESOME!
I also enjoy: Nicaraguan Knife Fight and Electric Chair Espresso from his line.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Man that looks so good


----------



## skiman8700 (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice Pair


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Once again your making my mouth water, looks yummy.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

mario ain't nothing good smoke with fine cup coffee


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Tasty pair!! I just love a good cup of coffie with a good cigar. And this look excelent!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks great!


----------

